# Wallpaper Size for TP questions



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone tell me what resolution wallpaper I should be download?

Also, when I try to add wallpaper, ICS makes me drag a box around the wallpaper, is there a easier way to set wallpaper?

Thanks for the help!
Jason


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Best size is 1536x1024
If you don't want to bother with additional apps, just copy image file into "/data/data/com.android.settings/files" named "wallpaper" (no extension)
(remember to adjust permissions, otherwise you may not be able to changed it later on)
That should give you the best quality without cropping


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you want android wallpaper to behave like webOS and not scroll or zoom in, download "wallpaper slideshow" app. Wish i would have found it earlier. I'm not sure where Dubi got his answer.


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> If you want android wallpaper to behave like webOS and not scroll or zoom in, download "wallpaper slideshow" app. Wish i would have found it earlier. I'm not sure where Dubi got his answer.


Thank you for this suggestion! This is the only thing that has worked for me and I have tried a lot of different things.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> I'm not sure where Dubi got his answer.


From experience???


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

JustinTime said:


> From experience???


Could be. I couldn't find the file he/she was referring to.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

yes, experience and pure knowledge









If you want your wallpaper to be used without any zoom you have to do it manually. (I think there was a HP Wallpaper tool to do that, but it needed another app to work, so never bother to use it)
"/data/data/com.android.settings/files" is the place where the "normal" wallpaper goes.

EDIT:
to corroborate my statement:

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/ics/services/java/com/android/server/WallpaperManagerService.java

```
<br />
class WallpaperManagerService extends IWallpaperManager.Stub {<br />
	static final String TAG = "WallpaperService";<br />
	static final boolean DEBUG = false;<br />
<br />
	final Object mLock = new Object[0];<br />
<br />
	/**<br />
* Minimum time between crashes of a wallpaper service for us to consider<br />
* restarting it vs. just reverting to the static wallpaper.<br />
*/<br />
	static final long MIN_WALLPAPER_CRASH_TIME = 10000;<br />
	<br />
	static final File WALLPAPER_DIR = new File(<br />
			"/data/data/com.android.settings/files");<br />
	static final String WALLPAPER = "wallpaper";<br />
	static final File WALLPAPER_FILE = new File(WALLPAPER_DIR, WALLPAPER);<br />
```
See, pure genius


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats way over my head haha.


----------

